# pasfur



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

what hang on wet dry filters do you recommend?


----------



## geohatrick (Oct 10, 2009)

if you have read enough to know that pasfur is the person to ask i think you would also notice that pasfur doesn't recommend any filters in salt water tanks other than live rock deep sand bed and big skimmer.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

geohatrick said:


> if you have read enough to know that pasfur is the person to ask i think you would also notice that pasfur doesn't recommend any filters in salt water tanks other than live rock deep sand bed and big skimmer.


sorry for asking then..?.?...


----------



## geohatrick (Oct 10, 2009)

im sorry i didnt mean it to come across so blunt. I am no expert at saltwater tank's but i do know that this site has a wealth of information i would recommend reading as many threads in the saltwater aquarium forum as possible before attempting a saltwater tanks pasfur has recently written a great article aswell on filtration in salt water tanks. Again im sorry if what i saw before came across as really blunt and rude it is always better to ask questions then to not ask them at all.

Cheers Zac


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

jtf00, what kind of tank are you doing? Is it Fish Only (FO), Fish Only with Live Rock (FOWLR) or full Reef? This will help us to tell you the basics of filtration, although geo is right: Live Rock, Live Sand & a Protein Skimmer are the keys to success in this hobby. Also, how big is the tank and what kind of lighting do you have? Do you have a sump? Heaters? Let us know.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

wake49 said:


> jtf00, what kind of tank are you doing? Is it Fish Only (FO), Fish Only with Live Rock (FOWLR) or full Reef? This will help us to tell you the basics of filtration, although geo is right: Live Rock, Live Sand & a Protein Skimmer are the keys to success in this hobby. Also, how big is the tank and what kind of lighting do you have? Do you have a sump? Heaters? Let us know.


i have pictures posted.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen your pictures and am very familiar with your tank. I would rather cut off my little finger with a butter knife than place a wet dry filter on that tank. You have the basics of the tank in place already. A nice deep sand bed and a good live rock structure. Why would you ruin this with a wet dry filter that will cause your nitrates to increase, phosphates to increase, and alkalinity to drop?


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I've seen your pictures and am very familiar with your tank. I would rather cut off my little finger with a butter knife than place a wet dry filter on that tank. You have the basics of the tank in place already. A nice deep sand bed and a good live rock structure. Why would you ruin this with a wet dry filter that will cause your nitrates to increase, phosphates to increase, and alkalinity to drop?


sweet. sounds good. so my top fin 30 is good?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jjtf00 said:


> sweet. sounds good. so my top fin 30 is good?


Your filtration questions are becoming difficult to answer, because I'm not sure what you are getting at. Is your top fin 30 good for what? What do you want it to do?

(please don't say "filter the water", because i might jump off a tall building.)


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Your filtration questions are becoming difficult to answer, because I'm not sure what you are getting at. Is your top fin 30 good for what? What do you want it to do?
> 
> (please don't say "filter the water", because i might jump off a tall building.)


is it safe with the filter pad in? will the filter pad cause problems?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The filter pad is acceptable for the purpose of polishing the water, but it will accumulate organics. These organics break down into phosphates and nitrates. If you use a filter pad, then rinse it every day, to remove organics which you will not necessarily see with your eyes. I would run the hang on filter empty, perhaps placing a bag of activated carbon in the bottom, allowing the water to naturally flow over the carbon bag, helping to keep the water sparkling clear.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Your filtration questions are becoming difficult to answer, because I'm not sure what you are getting at. Is your top fin 30 good for what? What do you want it to do?
> 
> (please don't say "filter the water", because i might jump off a tall building.)


:lol:

Maybe you should make a sticky, stating that any mechanical filters should not be used as you would in a tropical tank and that big tanks are easier than small ones.

I'm starting to sense frustration and mild levels of aggression from some of the members around here when the above are mentioned..:roll:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

willieturnip said:


> :lol:
> 
> Maybe you should make a sticky, stating that any mechanical filters should not be used as you would in a tropical tank and that big tanks are easier than small ones.
> 
> I'm starting to sense frustration and mild levels of aggression from some of the members around here when the above are mentioned..:roll:



You are probably right to a degree. I will personally communicate very differently with someone I first "meet", as opposed to someone I've gotten to know a bit. I tend to be a little more direct with someone I've gotten to know. Just keep in mind, if it sounds like we are beating a dead horse, its better than flushing a dead fish. ;-)


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> You are probably right to a degree. I will personally communicate very differently with someone I first "meet", as opposed to someone I've gotten to know a bit. I tend to be a little more direct with someone I've gotten to know. Just keep in mind, if it sounds like we are beating a dead horse, its better than flushing a dead fish. ;-)


Aye, that's a fair point and suppose it's not a dead horse if you aren't even sure how to mix salt.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> Aye, that's a fair point and suppose it's not a dead horse if you aren't even sure how to mix salt.


i keed asking myself.. why do i come to this forum?.. i dont really know why i do. all i do is get criticized. everyone on hear tells me diff. info. pasfur told me a lion fish would get along with and anglefish, i put the two together and my lion fish ate my angle. thanks for making me wiast 25 dollars pasfur. willieturnip i like your new tank but it will fail in the next week


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

jjtf00 said:


> i keed asking myself.. why do i come to this forum?.. i dont really know why i do. all i do is get criticized. everyone on hear tells me diff. info. pasfur told me a lion fish would get along with and anglefish, i put the two together and my lion fish ate my angle. thanks for making me wiast 25 dollars pasfur. willieturnip i like your new tank but it will fail in the next week



how big was the angel and how big was the lion fish? lion fish are poisonous from what I understand. Angel fish if small enough probably would get eaten.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

CamryDS said:


> how big was the angel and how big was the lion fish? lion fish are poisonous from what I understand. Angel fish if small enough probably would get eaten.


i have a dwarf lion fish. pasfur told me to get a coral beauty anglefish. the dwarf lion fish was not even as big as the angle.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

jjtf00 said:


> i keed asking myself.. why do i come to this forum?.. i dont really know why i do. all i do is get criticized. everyone on hear tells me diff. info. pasfur told me a lion fish would get along with and anglefish, i put the two together and my lion fish ate my angle. thanks for making me wiast 25 dollars pasfur. willieturnip i like your new tank but it will fail in the next week


JJ,

Please understand that the members here are very much so invested in your project. That is why we are here. You will get different opinions from different members here and some of those opinions will be very constructive. Sometimes destructive. If you listen to the advice of Pasfur, Onefish2fish, Kellsindells and Bettababy, you will be fine. There are a few members here that might be agtagonistic at times, but the advice of the ones listed will be priceless compared to that.

That being said. I think that in the saltwater hobby, the more beautiful the fish, the bigger the restrictions. I know that we have discussed in several threads on this forum the compatibility of Lion Fish with other fish. You knew there was a risk involved in putting the two together. 29 gallons is small and the two fish are always near each other. Smaller space=smaller territory.

And get ready to have fish die. I spent $30 on a shrimp just to have him die after I acclimated. And I remember an Algae Blenny that didn't even make it home that cost me $25. Belive me, you will be spending some money on fish that might not make it. That is the nature of the saltwater hobby...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/new-pictures-33813/

Is the picture in this thread your "Dwarf Lionfish"? I hope not, because the fish in this picture is a Volitan Lionfish. 

The difference in these fish is rather extreme. The Volitan reaches about 18 inches. The Dwarf reaches about 5-6'' in length. A baby Dwarf Lion would not have any ability to eat any carefully selected Centropyge Angel, as most C. angel species are easily 2 to 3 times the size of a typical juvenile Dwarf Lionfish that you see sold at the LFS.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/new-pictures-33813/
> 
> Is the picture in this thread your "Dwarf Lionfish"? I hope not, because the fish in this picture is a Volitan Lionfish.
> 
> The difference in these fish is rather extreme. The Volitan reaches about 18 inches. The Dwarf reaches about 5-6'' in length. A baby Dwarf Lion would not have any ability to eat any carefully selected Centropyge Angel, as most C. angel species are easily 2 to 3 times the size of a typical juvenile Dwarf Lionfish that you see sold at the LFS.


 its a dwarf lion fish. thats not a picture of mine. tell me how to upload a vid. and i will show you.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

if it's not a picture of yours, why did you post it as your "new Pictures" ? is the reef tank not yours also?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Go to "manage attachments" after you click "Add New Post". Then click the paper clip on the top of the body of your new post. It should show up in the drop down box.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

wake49 said:


> Go to "manage attachments" after you click "Add New Post". Then click the paper clip on the top of the body of your new post. It should show up in the drop down box.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

This brings me to the aol mail site.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1h7CtW231g


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, so if you have an actual Dwarf Lionfish, how big was the Lionfish and how big was the Coral Beauty?

I also notice the time stamps on the threads. At 1:21am I suggested a Coral Beauty Angel. At 5:30am the same day, you said the Dwarf Lion ate your Coral Beauty, which you purchased at my suggestion. Seriously? Only 4 hours later, you had purchased the fish, gave it a quick quarantine period, acclimated it to the new tank, and watched it get eaten?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

must have been set on fast forward


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Ok, so if you have an actual Dwarf Lionfish, how big was the Lionfish and how big was the Coral Beauty?
> 
> I also notice the time stamps on the threads. At 1:21am I suggested a Coral Beauty Angel. At 5:30am the same day, you said the Dwarf Lion ate your Coral Beauty, which you purchased at my suggestion. Seriously? Only 4 hours later, you had purchased the fish, gave it a quick quarantine period, acclimated it to the new tank, and watched it get eaten?


 all i do is let the fish sit in the bag over the tank water for 45 min then let him out. so yes pasfur, fyi thats what happened.


----------

